# USC move to UK on marriage, filing streamlined forms to IRS however SSN in previous



## Kph100 (Jul 23, 2018)

My wife a USC moved to UK on marriage to myself a UKC number of years ago.
Found out that she should of filed tax returns and now completing last 3 years returns under the Streamlined procedure.

However thinking that she never changed her name against her SSN, will this cause an issue on tax return submission. How easy is it to change her name on her Social security number from UK ?

Thank you


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

She should file her Streamlined forms in her "old" name - the one that her US SSN is registered against. 

Once filed, she should be able to fairly easily change her name on her SS record, through the US Consulate in London. https://uk.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/federal-benefits/
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Kph100 (Jul 23, 2018)

Thank you, 
wondering if its quicker to submit the form the the embassy to change name on her SSN and wait 8 weeks till get new card and then submit tax returns, 

or 

submit tax returns in old name then how long would have to wait to request change of name on SSN card,

just seems weird to submit the tax return in her old name when she had her new name for a while and all supporting financial docs are n her new name.

Which is it best to do first ?

Thanks


----------



## Kph100 (Jul 23, 2018)

Plus also intending for her to sponsor me for spouse visa to usa, so i guess need to file the taxes in her new married name , otherwise might look a bit odd on the affadavit of support documentation.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It honestly doesn't matter which order you choose to do it in. Friend of mine submitted the Streamlined Compliance filings in her married name without realizing that she had never changed her name on her SS card. They basically returned the documents to her and told her she either had to change her filing to match the name on her SS card or change the name on her card and then refile.

Since she's backfiling anyhow, there's no real time constraint on her filing, so for simplicity's sake it might do just as well to change the name on the SS record and then refile everything in the "proper" name.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Kph100 (Jul 23, 2018)

Bev, thank you for being so helpful.

So my wife is going to visit a sister in Florida in 4 weeks time.
Can she go into a Social security office in Florida and take her original documents to evidence name change. 
Can she do this despite her home address being in the UK. 
If she can will they amend her records immediately meaning that she can take all her tax returns with her to Florida (completed in new name) and post them to the IRS immediately after going to the Social security office to change her name.

Sorry to keep going on just looking for quickest solution as that may be quicker then going through the benefits office at the London Embassy.
Just the quicker sort the SSN and tax that we can look at the I-130 petition application.

Thanks again.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm fairly certain that she could process the name change while in the US on a visit. However just how quickly the change will get incorporated into the records is anyone's guess. And I'm not sure processing the change in Florida will speed things up by that much - they'll still have to send the "new" social security card to her address in the UK. 

I would still wait until the name change has been processed and she receives the new social security card before filing the tax returns. Government agencies have their reputations for bureaucracy for a good reason. These sorts of things all take however long they take.
Cheers,
bev


----------



## Kph100 (Jul 23, 2018)

Thank you for everyones advice, we have today posted her request with documentation to the Benefits unit at the London Embassy.

Well see if its takes the full 8 weeks. Does the card get posted from USA or do they print and dispatch them from the embassy itself ??


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The card seems to get posted from the US. The Federal Benefits Unit at the consulate is just a facilitating office (though if London is anything like the Paris office, they really do facilitate things rather well).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Kph100 (Jul 23, 2018)

Any idea how many weeks before the card is sent from USA ? The embassy returned the original documents a week ago, I assume they then send all that info to SS in USA , electronically ? , paper ?

Really need to file her back dated tax returns before we file an I-130 visa petition at the London embassy.

and thats another question ..lol... how long between sending tax return can we apply for petition for spouse visa.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Once you have filed the returns, you can check online (through the IRS website) by using the function to request a transcript of prior tax returns. Once the returns have been recorded in the transcript system, you're good to go in filing the petition for sponsor. Normally, it should only take a few weeks after receipt of the returns by the IRS.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

